# Mesquite burl



## kazuma78 (Nov 12, 2014)

Made this little piece yesterday out of some mesquite burl I found while in the field. I have not taken home other pieces this size because I thought they were too small to make anything out of... guess I was wrong and I will be bringing back any small burl pieces I find in the field from now on. C&C Always welcome. Thanks for looking! Only the 3rd piece I have turned using a jamb chuck and only the second live edge and holey piece ive turned in general. Im pleased with it!

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 6


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 12, 2014)

Very nice Josh ! Great lil decorative piece

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 12, 2014)

Josh, that is a great piece of work! Might consider putting one of those battery powered tea lights in it for decoration. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Nov 12, 2014)

A battery tea light is a great idea. It would look really cool coming through those holes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 12, 2014)

I like it. I like it a lot!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Nov 12, 2014)

Nothing I like better than finding a chunk of wood and then seeing what magically appears. Good job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Nov 13, 2014)

Really nice, I don't know how you didn't end up with a bunch of little pieces all over the floor trying to do that. I like the shape a lot, particularly the flair at the top.

Neil

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 13, 2014)

That's a sweet little piece Josh! I find making something from found wood to be much more rewarding than from bought wood...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 13, 2014)

Really a very nice piece Josh.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks for the comments everyone! Hopefully I can get something else fun of on the lathe in the near future.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 13, 2014)

Damned nice piece Josh! You find that in the field!? Im not sure thats what your supposed to be paying attention to but good eye!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Nov 13, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Damned nice piece Josh! You find that in the field!? Im not sure thats what your supposed to be paying attention to but good eye!


I was actually on a Company mission in my Bradley and was guiding the driver and standing out of my hatch once and I saw a mesquite burl twice the size of a basketball but since I was on a mission I couldn't stop and get it. So I marked the coordinates on my wrist GPS to retrieve at a later date. I WILL get that burl before I leave this place, I think it will be nice too because it was on a really small tree. Sometimes the field gets boring and I have to wander our small area of operations and look for treasures...  Thanks for the compliment too! I really want to turn some more live edge and cool pieces now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## David Hill (Nov 13, 2014)

Nice work on that wood. Great job on the burl---Mesquite is all _over here_, but seldom find usable burl. Guess our trees are tooo healthy??

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Nov 13, 2014)

David Hill said:


> Nice work on that wood. Great fin on the burl---Mesquite is all _over here_, but seldom find usable burl. Guess our trees are tooo healthy??


Almost all of the mesquite here in the desert are the small mesquite bushes, the chunks of wood that I find that are useable are mainly root burls. So when they clear land for new ranges or to make space for something I can find them if I walk around alittle bit


----------



## David Hill (Nov 13, 2014)

Depending on which desert you're in---might find some ironwood.
You're loc says Ohio--but see that you go on maneuvers.


----------



## kazuma78 (Nov 14, 2014)

David Hill said:


> Depending on which desert you're in---might find some ironwood.
> You're loc says Ohio--but see that you go on maneuvers.


Yeah im from Ohio but im currently stationed in El Paso


----------



## JR Parks (Nov 14, 2014)

Good turning Josh! I love the little pieces as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mrfish55 (Nov 14, 2014)

Cool little piece, lots of character. Of course I'm a sucker for anything with live edge.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Nov 14, 2014)

Nice piece Josh. Somehow I'd end up with a broken finger trying something like that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

